# Ảnh nóng Sao Việt lộ hàng mới nhất



## Xinh (15 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=1][/h]                                       *Sao Việt Đoan Trang, Hạnh Nguyên, Hà Anh đều dính  Scandal ảnh nóng Sao Việt lộ hàng không biết do cố ý hay vô tình thì chỉ  người trong cuộc mới rõ.* 


*Lộ chíp - Bổn cũ nhưng không chán*

	Với tình hình Scandal sao Việt như : "sao" nữ đua nhau dao kéo, bơm độn  vòng 1, việc sao việt lộ hàng theo kiểu tai nạn có vẻ đang trở nên dễ  bị chìm lấp và quá xoàng xĩnh trong vô vàn những pha chủ động khoe của  các chủ nhân có gò bồng đảo nở nang. Vậy nên, chiêu lộ chíp cũng dần  được triển khai mạnh tay hơn mong tìm ra con đường mới để "vươn tới ngôi  sao". 


 Ảnh nóng Sao Việt lộ hàng​  	Sao Việt Đoan Trang, Hạnh Nguyên, Hà Anh đều dính Scandal ảnh nóng Sao  Việt lộ hàng không biết do cố ý hay vô tình thì chỉ người trong cuộc mới  rõ.

	Tuy nhiên, thực hiện được chiêu sao việt lộ hàng này hay không cũng tùy  vào lòng dũng cảm của các "sao", và hiệu quả đến đâu còn tùy vào những  cái đầu biết cách thanh minh để người xem bị thuyết phục. Điều này thật  không phải dễ!

	Nổi tiếng sau loạt ảnh nóng sao việt lộ hàng năm ngoái, Duyên Anh tiếp  tục hâm nóng tên tuổi bằng màn lộ quần chíp trên sân khấu trong chương  trình ca nhạc Tam thập tinh hoa của ca sĩ Dương Đình Trí vào tháng 4 năm  nay. Vài ngày khi dư luận tạm bình tâm sau cơn choáng, nữ ca sĩ lại lên  tiếng thanh minh sau vụ sao việt lộ hàng, rằng để xảy ra sự cố đáng  tiếc đó là vì chiếc váy cô diện trên sân khấu hơi ngắn.

	Tuy nhiên, Duyên Anh cho rằng, vì biết thế nên cô cũng đã chuẩn bị rất  kỹ từ quần tất cho đến các phụ kiện để... che chắn. Còn những sơ xuất  khi biểu diễn là tai nạn khi cô quá nhập tâm vào bài hát và vũ đạo. Tuy  nhiên, nói là "chuẩn bị kỹ lưỡng", nhưng nữ ca sĩ này lại chủ động mặc  một chiếc váy quá ngắn, và biểu diễn một màn soạc chân quá dài.
	Chưa hết, đối với người từng nhận lãnh đau thương khi bị người yêu chia  tay vì vụ hở ngực năm ngoái, không lẽ Duyên Anh không nhận ra mức độ  nguy hiểm của những trang phục quá ngắn?

	Tốn nhiều giấy mực của báo giới về ảnh nóng Sao Việt lộ hàng nhất là  trường hợp lộ chíp của ca sĩ Đoan Trang trong đêm tiệc mừng chiến thắng  của Ngô Thanh Vân. Chỉ diện quần nhỏ đi kèm cùng chiếc áo lụa nhăn màu  đỏ dài qua hông vạt lệch, nữ ca sĩ khiến không ít người lắc đầu với  phong cách thời trang phản cảm.
	Thêm nữa, Sao Việt  "Socola" còn vô tư thể hiện những điệu nhảy sôi  động làm chiếc quần trong càng có dịp khoe ra cho bàn dân thiên hạ tha  hồ chiêm ngưỡng.

	Gần đây nhất ảnh nóng sao việt là pha lộ chíp của Hà Anh trong  chương trình Diamond night, diễn ra tại Sheraton vừa qua. Diện một chiếc  váy ngắn nhưng siêu mẫu lại trình diễn những vũ đạo sôi động, thậm chí  các tư thế "bưng bê" cùng vũ công nam.  	Kết quả là chiếc quần chip màu trắng có ánh kim, rất bắt sáng ở bên  trong theo đó mà lộ ra rõ ràng. Hệ quả sau đó, cái tên Sao Việt Hà Anh  nhiều ngày nay cũng kịp trở thành tiêu điểm trên các tờ báo văn hóa và  các diễn đàn.  	
	Người trong nghề tố rằng, ngay từ trước khi lên sân khấu, váy của Hà  Anh đã bị hở. Dù phần vải phía trên còn khá nhiều, cô cũng cố tình gập  váy vào trong để lộ nội y màu trắng.

	Thanh minh sau sự cố lộ quần trong, ảnh nóng sao việt Duyên Anh khiến  người khác nghi ngờ khi cô đăng đàn buông một câu mang tính chất "lạy  ông tôi ở bụi này": "Tôi đâu có gài người hay trả tiền cho ai để chụp  bức hình đó rồi đăng lên mạng. Tôi bức xúc và khó chịu khi cứ thấy một  nghệ sĩ không xuất hiện lên báo thường xuyên thì cho rằng họ đang bị  chìm nghỉm, nên chỉ cần những sơ xuất nhỏ thì lại cho rằng cô ấy, cậu ấy  đang muốn tạo scandal để cứu vãn tên tuổi. Thời gian qua tôi vẫn thường  xuyên đi hát đều đặn, các show lớn nhỏ, các quán bar, phòng trà và các  chương trình ca nhạc trên sóng truyền hình...".
	Riêng bé Xuân Mai cũng quay trở về Mỹ ngay sau sự cố, không bàn tán gì  nhiều. Tuy nhiên, mẹ cô cũng kịp để lại một lời phân bua: "Vì Xuân Mai  có mặc một chiếc quần short ngắn bên trong nên không thể gọi trường hợp  này là lộ hàng". Lời thanh minh này liệu có biện minh được cho tư thế  ngồi hớ hênh của một nghệ sĩ trên sân khấu?

*Sao Việt Cò bé Xuân Mai xuất hiện trở lại với sự cố Scandal do diễn quá sung*

	Nằm trong chuỗi bài [url="https://timbanvn.com/forums/87/"]tâm sự[/url] về sự cố lộ hàng, giọng ca Tuyết rơi mùa hè  còn bày tỏ quan điểm làm khán giả khó lòng cho rằng pha lộ hàng của cô  là vô ý: "Đôi khi tôi thử đặt mình trong vị trí của ca sĩ khác, thấy  hình như họ cũng như vậy, tình trạng bây giờ muốn nổi chỉ có gây sốc,  phải ồn ào, phải diễn những vở kịch do mình dựng nên và đôi khi còn tin  luôn vào vở kịch ấy. Và khi đó, họ lại bị phê phán là đang tìm cách nổi  tiếng bởi những trò PR”. 

​ Ảnh nóng Xuân Mai lộ hàng do diễn quá sung( AMH)​  	Còn ảnh nóng Sao Việt  Hà Anh, sau khi đã nhận lỗi về mình, cũng kịp  đổ sang các đương sự khác một ít tội. Cô cho rằng, những sự cố như trên  không hoàn toàn do lỗi của người mẫu mà còn do stylist, nhà thiết kế.  "Họ phải lường được cấu trúc của cơ thể, sự di chuyển, độ co dãn của  vải, độ dài ngắn… Trong nhiều sự cố, người mẫu không hề cố tình để lộ,  mà do nhà thiết kế không tính toán đến cử động của người mẫu nên mới xảy  ra những sự tai nạn đáng tiếc". Mong Thu_ Tổng Hợp​


----------

